# Diversity Lottery Timing



## BettinaCC (Jun 24, 2010)

For those of us biting our nails for the lottery to be publicised. Do you know if this occurs at 12.01am on the 1st May or later in the day based on Kentucky USA time zone?:tongue1:


----------



## BettinaCC (Jun 24, 2010)

BettinaCC said:


> For those of us biting our nails for the lottery to be publicised. Do you know if this occurs at 12.01am on the 1st May or later in the day based on Kentucky USA time zone?:tongue1:


Well it is not 12.01am the nail biting continues.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

BettinaCC said:


> Well it is not 12.01am the nail biting continues.


I don't see the federal bureaucracy managing anything on a Saturday evening.


----------



## BettinaCC (Jun 24, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> I don't see the federal bureaucracy managing anything on a Saturday evening.


I thought that too, but I just checked again and my husband and I both got a number so yes.:clap2: Now for all the OMG and how do we coordinate all that needs to happen. And its not real until the Green Card and my mind is going 100 miles an hour.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Chill, have tips put on your nails and get ready for paperwork, lots of it. Good luck!!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

BettinaCC said:


> I thought that too, but I just checked again and my husband and I both got a number so yes.:clap2: Now for all the OMG and how do we coordinate all that needs to happen. And its not real until the Green Card and my mind is going 100 miles an hour.


Congratulations! I moved to the US on a diversity visa over a decade ago -- it's by far the easiest way to become a permenant resident.

You'll want to start monitoring the visa bulletin shortly to see if your numbers will be allocated a visa. The cut-off will start listing from the June bulletin.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

******, I didn't get selected  Another wait till next year again!

Congrats to you and your husband, glad to hear someone on the board got selected.


----------



## BettinaCC (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the congratulations. Just started on the paperwork. List everywhere you live for six month or more since you were 16. Now that is stretching the memory. Not that I'm old 39. But I moved ariund alot in my flat sharing days.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

BettinaCC said:


> Thanks everyone for the congratulations. Just started on the paperwork. List everywhere you live for six month or more since you were 16. Now that is stretching the memory. Not that I'm old 39. But I moved ariund alot in my flat sharing days.


I'd imagine that relates to countries as opposed to addresses... but I could be wrong, and in which case that is stretching it far!


----------

